# Mazzer Super Jolly Manual £440 FREE DELIVERY



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Brand new Mazzer Super Jolly manual grinder £440, Timer version £450 both with free delivery - not on my website yet so PM me if you are interested!

Spec:

Hopper capacity: 1.2kg.

Blade speed: 1400 - 1600rpm.

Weight: 14kg.

Andy


----------

